# [Desktop-manager]Un momy-DM léger(Résolu)

## Napoleon

Ave les gens,

J’utilise personnellement i3 sauf tous les users de mon système ne s’y font pas. De véritables Mme Michu utilisent mon ordi et j’aurais besoin pour elles d’un momy-DM. Un truc WMP mais archi-minimaliste, sans trop de menus ni de fonctionnalités que Mme Michu n’utilisera JAMAIS. Gnome par exemple aurait très bien fait l’affaire mais il réclame beaucoup trop de dépendance pour un truc que j’immaginais tout simple. Je cherches pas à faire dans la dentelle, un truc tout con qui ne prendra pas 3jours à compiler ferait l’affaire. Et aussi un truc qui fonctionne out-of-the-box pour que je n’ai pas à leur configurer chaque chose.

En résumé, je cherches un truc

Qui est léger et ne prendra pas du temps à compiler

fonctionne out-of-the-box

WIMP et avec le stricte minimum de fonctionnalités (ouvrir, enregistrer, fermer feront l’affaire. « Chiffrer avec PGP » ou « Changer l’encodage » Mme Michu en a rien à branler)

J’ai pensé à xfce qui semble intéréssant mais je me demandais s’il y’avait encore plus léger que ça.

Merci par anticipation o/

----------

## nutsi

Il y a aussi LXDE.

Tu entends quoi par WMP ?

----------

## DuF

Moi j'aurai indiqué XFCE, après difficile de faire à la fois "intégré", léger et simple à mettre à jour.

Car après je verrai des solutions minimaliste (fluxbox et consorts) mais faut gérer le menu et la cohérence à chaque fois. C'est simple mais bon cela répond-il réellement à ton besoin car Mme Michu ça peut être beaucoup de choses et peu à la fois :

- clé USB en mode automatique sans se soucier de quoi que ce soit ?

- import des photos du dernier numérique reçu à Noël en moins de 2 clic ?

- Etc...

----------

## xaviermiller

razorqt ou lxdm

----------

## Napoleon

Ouai, LXDE aussi fait pas mal l’affaire, compte à razorqt, ne télécharge-t-il pas trop de dép KDE ?

Ma principale crainte était d’installer un truc qui prenne la moitié du temps de compilation lors d’une MÀJ. Finalement, j’ai pris XFCE qui semble être un bon momy-DE. Apparence soignée, peut d’options et flexibilité dans la disposition des icônes. En plus il fonctionne out-of-the-box et m’as pris 5min à installer.

Merci XavierMiller, DuF et nutsi o/

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

razorqt n'est PAS un dérivé de KDE, il se base uniquement sur openbox et QT.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je viens de réessayer XFCE4 et j'ai gardé. Il est devenu très léger, car très modulaire, et il y a moyen de vivre sans *KIT et UPower/UDisks.

----------

## Zoboulo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Je viens de réessayer XFCE4 et j'ai gardé. Il est devenu très léger, car très modulaire, et il y a moyen de vivre sans *KIT et UPower/UDisks.

 

Hello,

Est-ce que tu as une solution satisfaisante pour l'automontage des clé USB sous XFCE sans les machinKIT ? Si oui ça m'interesse que tu me décrives un peu ton setup !

----------

## xaviermiller

j'utilise fstab avec les options "user".

Sinon, il y a des sujets en anglais, et peut-être dans le wiki qui utilisent pmount.

----------

## Napoleon

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> j'utilise fstab avec les options "user".
> 
> Sinon, il y a des sujets en anglais, et peut-être dans le wiki qui utilisent pmount.

 Si c’est en CLI ne te gène pas, vazy développe !

----------

## xaviermiller

y a rien à développer : je mets "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb auto user" dans fstab

et tada, je peux monter /mnt/usb en tant que user

Et au pire, un petit su/sudo pour monter la clef / carte SD.

----------

## Zentoo

Sous openbox, j'ai le montage automatique de mes médias grace à:

sys-apps/uam (Simple udev-based automounter for removable USB media)

A l'insertion d'un device USB, ca monte le device dans /media/ et m'affiche une notification avec un lien hypertext qui ouvre ton file manager par defaut.

Pour le démontage en tant qu'utilisateur il faut utiliser pumount:

sys-apps/pmount (Policy based mounter that gives the ability to mount removable devices as a user)

----------

## jpc22

Je seconde openbox, malgré le fait qu'il y ait un peut de config a faire, il est vraiment minimaliste: suffit de rajouter une taskbar ou un menu sur clic droit dans le bureau et le tour est presque joué.

----------

